# What Do You Think Of This?



## Riaz (20/2/14)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-UltraF...ronics_Batteries_Chargers&hash=item417a3fb09b

as you know im in the market to get more batteries and a charger.

looking at buying this, to use in my SVD and in my nemesis (when i do decide to buy it)

yay? nay?


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

anyone?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

Doesn't look too bad, a trust fire knock off for sure though 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Doesn't look too bad, a trust fire knock off for sure though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



would you buy these for yourself had you been looking for batteries?

i dont have any knowledge of batteries and the whole protected/ unprotected; voltage; output whatever so i need to know if im buying the right stuff, esp since ill be using them in a mech mod soon.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Why order from eBay when there is stock at local Vapers?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...fire-18650-2000mah-protected-3-7v-li-ion.html

And charger...

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-accessories/nitecore-i2-intellicharger.html

I have both and they work like gangbusters... and the time from pressing the buy button to using them in my pozzie in Durban was 13 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

i was actually looking for a picture to compare cos they did not look right , and being posted from China mail , hmmmm . would rather get from @Melinda 2 batteries and the charger from @Stroodlepuff .. oh yah i did already ..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

Riaz said:


> would you buy these for yourself had you been looking for batteries?
> 
> i dont have any knowledge of batteries and the whole protected/ unprotected; voltage; output whatever so i need to know if im buying the right stuff, esp since ill be using them in a mech mod soon.




I would use it in something like an vtr that has built in protection...I wouldnt use them in a mech im quite nervous of batteries when it comes to mechs

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Doesn't look too bad, a trust fire knock off for sure though



Stroods am I missing something here? Are you not allowed to tell people to check your shop out? Why would anyone order from overseas when they can get it is literally house from a local?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

Yip  we are only allowed to advertise or mention or products in our sub -forums for fair usage 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip  we are only allowed to advertise or mention or products in our sub -forums for fair usage



Ahhhh OK I thought I was being doff! After spending years having to import fishing stuff I couldn't get locally the ability to get stuff within hours of pressing the button just really works for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

but us peeps can always pop in the odd @sumbody tag to point you in the right direction ..


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

good point @Rob Fisher 

ill definitely check them out


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

me thinks my posts are invisible again .. eesh


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> me thinks my posts are invisible again .. eesh



I see you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

just get proper batteries one time dont go for cheap and nasty especially with batteries unless you looking to do the cheapest facial reconstruction in history  AW or MNKE especially if u wanna go mech and sub ohm

also we prob looking at doing a group buy or co op for efest 4 bay luc charger

need to chat to @ipawn


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I see you!




Thanks @Rob Fisher , just being cheeky ..

@Zegee , you should ask @Gizmo cos he said thier 4 pole chargers are arriving soon .. i am waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , just being cheeky ..
> 
> @Zegee , you should ask @Gizmo cos he said thier 4 pole chargers are arriving soon .. i am waiting


will do i have been waiting for it will see when it comes in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

Zegee said:


> just get proper batteries one time dont go for cheap and nasty especially with batteries unless you looking to do the cheapest facial reconstruction in history  AW or MNKE especially if u wanna go mech and sub ohm
> 
> also we prob looking at doing a group buy or co op for efest 4 bay luc charger
> 
> need to chat to @ipawn



ive got one MNKE 18650 bought from @Cape vaping supplies but im falling into the trap of the battery 'dying on me at anytime' so i wana have some more just incase.

this one works beautifully and lasts me about 1 and a half days.


----------



## Derick (20/2/14)

Riaz said:


> would you buy these for yourself had you been looking for batteries?
> 
> i dont have any knowledge of batteries and the whole protected/ unprotected; voltage; output whatever so i need to know if im buying the right stuff, esp since ill be using them in a mech mod soon.



Protected = they have a little chip at the end that protects against overcharge, overdischarge, shorts etc. - some Electronic mods don't like protected batteries

Unprotected = they are just the battery - if you use this in a electronic mod, then you are fine - the electronic mod has it's own protection similar to the protected battery - if you use this in a mech mod and you don't understand how ohms vs amps vs voltage works you are probably going to fry the battery or at worst lose some teeth, tongue and lips

Those batteries that you posted a link to will probably work ok in an electronic mod, but I wouldn't bring those near a mech mod - they don't even list how many amps the battery can deliver and that is a very bad sign (it's probably very low - not enough for mech mods and low ohm coils)


All 18650 batteries are rated at 3.7V - you can charge them to max 4.2 V and the lowest they can safely go is around 3V - at 2.5V they are toast - forever - so most people add a nice safety margin when it comes to the low voltage.

Generally below 3.5 volt it just doesn't have enough power to give you nice vapour and taste anymore, so people generally recharge at that point. When you are a beginner you might not notice the drop in vapour, so it is advisable to check your battery's voltage every couple hours of vaping - until you get used to the vapour drop and can identify when it happens - this is all with mech mods of course - electronic mods will shut down when the battery gets too low.

Output that you refer to - different batteries are rated at different amps - you are looking for at least a 5 Amp battery, but rather go 10amp to be safe(the highest rated 18650 I have seen is 35A) - basically the higher the amps, the lower the ohms of the coil you can use. - so this is handy for mech mods - electronic mods won't allow you to go lower than around 1.2 Ohms (part of their protection)

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

Derick said:


> Protected = they have a little chip at the end that protects against overcharge, overdischarge, shorts etc. - some Electronic mods don't like protected batteries
> 
> Unprotected = they are just the battery - if you use this in a electronic mod, then you are fine - the electronic mod has it's own protection similar to the protected battery - if you use this in a mech mod and you don't understand how ohms vs amps vs voltage works you are probably going to fry the battery or at worst lose some teeth, tongue and lips
> 
> ...



WOW @Derick 

thanks so much!!!

this is exactly the explanation i was looking for!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (20/2/14)

Awesome, glad I could help - feel free to ask if anything is unclear - we were all beginners at some point


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

ok, so can i please ask all those who have mech mods to please list:

wait, lemme start a new thread rather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/2/14)

Lekka post Derick - clears up the question for me too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Awesome!


----------



## Silver (21/2/14)

Great post @Derick

@Riaz, i bought two Efest 30 amp high drain batteries from Derick at Skyblue. Using them in my SVD even though they are actually intended for a mech mod. But they are working beautifully. Lovely performance and they last long. Dont take a chance on batteries. Buy the best, then you can use them for all applications. Im no expert but i think this is the right way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (21/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Great post @Derick
> 
> @Riaz, i bought two Efest 30 amp high drain batteries from Derick at Skyblue. Using them in my SVD even though they are actually intended for a mech mod. But they are working beautifully. Lovely performance and they last long. Dont take a chance on batteries. Buy the best, then you can use them for all applications. Im no expert but i think this is the right way to go.



thanks for the advice @Silver1


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Great post @Derick
> 
> @Riaz, i bought two Efest 30 amp high drain batteries from Derick at Skyblue. Using them in my SVD even though they are actually intended for a mech mod. But they are working beautifully. Lovely performance and they last long. Dont take a chance on batteries. Buy the best, then you can use them for all applications. Im no expert but i think this is the right way to go.



Thanks @Silver1 - yep agree with you, plus you are really undertaxing those batteries, which means they will take a lot more cycles (charge/discharge) than someone that is pushing them to their limits


----------



## shabbar (21/2/14)

nicely said @Derick


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Just for interest sake here is a protected battery where they have taken the covering off and you can see the PCB

All PCB's are not equal of course - some of the better ones will actually switch off the battery when you let the voltage drop too low - and then they can only be switched on again by putting them in a charger

Others work more like a fuse and will switch off, never to be switched on again.

Because of the PCB, the protected batteries are also slightly larger than the unprotected, so they don't even fit into some mods.

UNProtected batteries are exactly the same as this one below, just no PCB (printed circuit board)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------

